

Ask HN: Any Startups in Portland? - jkaykin

I will be in Portland, Oregon on July 31st and August 1st and would love to check out the startup scene and meet any developers working on something cool? Where do all the startups hang out&#x2F;work? Thanks!
======
mountaineer
PIE is an incubator that just kicked off their latest class, probably a good
place to start:

[http://www.piepdx.com/](http://www.piepdx.com/)

Others are close by: Urban Airship, Simple, Puppet, Cloudability, etc.

Check Calagator for events too: [http://calagator.org/](http://calagator.org/)

------
evv
I'm on the TrapIt UI team in Palo Alto, and we have a very solid team of
platform / dev ops / machine learning engineers up in Portland.

We are mostly looking for a new dev-ops/sysadmin guru, but we are constantly
searching for great talent in other areas too. Send me a pm and I'd be happy
to help you get in touch.

A little bit about TrapIt: [http://trap.it/about/](http://trap.it/about/) The
jobs page: [http://trap.it/jobs/](http://trap.it/jobs/)

------
pjungwir
If you post to the pdxruby list introducing yourself, I'm sure you'll get
several invitations to drop by and visit:

    
    
        http://pdxruby.org/
    

One startup I don't see mentioned yet is New Relic. There are lots of smart
and friendly people there. Also Cloud Compass and Elemental Technologies.

------
rman666
[https://angel.co/portland](https://angel.co/portland)

------
NathanCollins
Janrain and Engine Yard have been known to host community events.

